# Need for Speed Rivals Gamepad



## Slicery (1. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
habe das Problem mit dem Spiel das es meinen Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 nicht erkannt wird. Muss ich wirklich das X360 Gamepad kaufen oder hat mir jemand einen Tip Patch oder ein Tool mit dem es läuft....???
Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar...


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2015)

Nur Support für das X360 Pad. Ob man andere mit Zusatzsoftware emulieren kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Combi (2. Januar 2015)

es gibt ein tool,mit dem man jeden controler einstellen und nutzen kann.
es emuliert nen 360er controler,klappt super.

das ding heist x360ce_dinput8
so heist die exe in meinem ordner.

such ma in google,sollte man locker finden.


----------



## Sleepy771 (2. Januar 2015)

Oder vielleicht xpadder, da muss aber jeder Eingabe am Controller selber vorgenommen werden is viel Arbeit aber wer es nicht scheut dem sei damit geholfen. 
Wer Suchet der Findet.
Viel Spass


----------



## Slicery (4. Januar 2015)

Hi, 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Tool. Habe es gefunden und installiert, erkennt mein Kontroller ist aber noch ein bisschen schwieriger die richtigen tasten zu programmieren. ..
Aber vielen Dank


----------

